# Felixstowe - Harwich - Shotley ferry



## harrieaj (Feb 1, 2007)

Good morning

Does anybody happen to have details of the boat used on the passenger ferry between Felixstowe Dock, Harwich and Shotley in the 1950s ? I think it might have been called Brightlingsea. Does it still exist? If not, when did it cease being in existence please?

Andrew


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Greetings Andrew
You are indeed correct, she was the Brightlingsea and did the Harwich-Felixstowe run. Built (from memory) in 1925 by Rowhedge Iron Works although she had a wooden hull. Still afloat and a photo appeared in the SN Gallery only a few days ago. Can also find her at www.simplonpostcards. If she had to go out of service for repair or whatever, she was replaced by either the smaller sisters 'Hainault' or 'Epping' which served the Harwich-Shotley route. Not sure why but on one occasion in the 50's British Railways had to cover her sailings using the old 'Pin Mill' of 1912 vintage and used as the Parkeston Quay workboat! The route was taken over by the Orwell & Harwich Navigation Company from BR and they did make some changes to the old girl, which in my opinion did little for her looks.
Hope this helps
Regards
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

This is in Steve Woodward's gallery
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/57664/cat/500/ppuser/8502
Cheers
Kris


----------



## harrieaj (Feb 1, 2007)

Peter and Kris

Thanks for your quick replies! I last saw Brightlingsea looking a bit sad in the Harwich area some years ago so it is great to hear and see that restoration has taken place... From 1950 to around 1963 we always went to Felixstowe on holiday and one of the highlights for me was to go on the ferry across to Harwich and Shotley.

Thanks again.

Andrew


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

GREETINGS Andrew and welcome to the site of SN,thanks for signing on and enjoy what you see. Bon voyage.


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

Andrew
The Brightlingsea is at present lying at the Woodbridge Tide Mill on the river Deben. A Mr Cooper has invested a lot of money in restoration and her expected launch will be in May 2007. Before she can start operating cruises around the local rivers the latest changes in legislation have to met. These reflect the present trend in passenger obesity relecting a reduction in the number carried. She worked the Felixstowe- Harwich ferry service from 1925 to 1993 and was then laid up at Pin Mill,she was last licensed in 1996
Welcome to SN
Dave


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Some great photos of her before/after restoration here:
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Harwich_Brightlingsea.html#anchor1089264

Her official site can be found here advertising trips later in the year:
http://brightlingsea.mysite.orange.co.uk/


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

She has returned to service (Thumb) 

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/msBrightlingsea1.html


----------



## keithjplumb (Apr 8, 2006)

*Brightlingsea*

As a child living in Dovercourt in the sixties, I often had the pleasure of a trip to Felistowe on the MV Brightlingsea and I have also worked and travelled on the Pin Mill during my time at the marine workshops at Parkeston quay where I served my apprenticeship, the only other vessel I can personally remember on this short crossing was called the Orwell Haven. I now work at Felixstowe dock and the dock basin to which these vessels plied their trade is shortly to be filled in as part of the planned expansion though at present the berthing pontoon is still in place but rarely used today. The little ships public house near which the ferry landed has sadly gone and the old footpath no longer exists across the dock estate [which is somewhat busier today than in the heyday of the Brightlingsea's service]. 

I saw her on the river earlier this year and she is still a sight to behold. Whoever carried out the restoration is to be congratulated.

Happy Days

Keith


----------



## rcooper9 (Mar 10, 2008)

The Brightlingsea should be running continuously from Harwich from April 5th, weather and demand permitting. You can find the website at www.msbrightlingsea.com. Yes, she cost a fortune to get running again and the licence is restricted to 12 until we get our act together with the full passenger licence. If the Port of Felixstowe get a suitable pontoon built, which is supposed to happen before the Trinity Terminal extension, we may get to use it. She is not likely to run as a ferry again though. The Hainault is now broken at Pin Mill, the Epping has disappeared and the Pin Mill was at Ipswich for years before being taken to Faversham with a view to taking passengers again - or so rhumour has it. She is listed with the historic ships committee.


----------

